# Ian Paisley and the evil of no fault divorce



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2019)

I just watched this video on FB wherein the late Ian Paisley mentions the introduction of no-fault divorce into Britain. While I was not the biggest fan of him when he was alive, I consider his warning on this issue to have been prescient.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 27, 2019)

It was a tragic development.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 27, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> .While I was not the biggest fan of him when he was alive...


I don't know a ton about him or his denomination, so may I ask why?


----------



## Minh (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a lot of Ian Paisley preaching on SA. It is an encouragement for me to hear him. That being said, I think Ian Paisley's preaching style is more like a rallying speech than an expository preaching, which should be the main characteristic of a preacher. Dr. Paisley could be a good substitute for evangelist Billy Graham. He is a brilliant politician as well. No one is bold as him to confront the apostasy and sins of his days. And by the way, I'm a member of his denomination.

To response to your comment on his attack on divorce law, I have been thinking many times about the importance of Gospel witnessing, the main function of the church. Obviously, Christians should lament and response politically to this sin. But I think a revival is the best remedy in changing the heart and mind of sinners.


----------

